# Am I alone?



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

Hi, I'm not really sure what I've got, to close relatives suffer from IBS/Candida, but they are both female. As I am male, and relatively young, I find going out sometimes a bind, as I am so restricted in what I can drink, when I was on a strict anti-candida diet that was soda water( not terribly exciting). I just wondered if anyone out there was the same?, now I live on my own, sticking to a strict diet to prevent flare ups is easier, but is there ever going to be an end?Often when I meet people who don't really understand why I can't drink wine, or eat rich foods, fruits etc. They single me out as weird, some people can take digestive health for granted, I for one can't it pisses me off, because its hard work in this day and age.Sorry to moan.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi. You haven't listed what your symptoms are, so it is hard to make assumptions on what is wrong with you. Have you seen a doctor? There are some really good books in the U.K. on ibs (in fact they were the only ones I could find in my early days). I totally sympathise with you on going out and having people single you out as odd for not going hard and eating all that they can. I went out on the weekend for tea with a large group and only had a salad and bread and water and they started on the anorexia jokes (I'm naturally petite), which pisses me off! They normally shut up and stop hassling when I turn round and say that if they want my company (off of the toilet) then I need to watch what I eat. In one of my circle of friends the guys are quite aware of what they eat anyway (they're a bit alternative) and are more understanding of peoples eating disorders, but apart form them I'd say men are less accepting than my girl mates are of different diets.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi Jay! I don't have any real answers for you, but I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone. I'm 19 and on a VERY restricted diet, and everyone seems to think that I am making it up!! I think it's easier for people to judge others than to cope with difference... but it is very hard!! And you don't want to have to keep explaining everything to everyone either.I find that if I explain something to a person once, and tell them that I prefer not to talk about it, most people are pretty good. But I totally understand about how everyone takes digestive health for granted!!Keep smiling







- Kyla -


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Just a bit of encouragement from an "older" one who has coped with what you folks are going through most of my life. Believe me, I know what you are talking about! I've learned over the years that I've got to do whatever it takes to keep myself feeling well so I just ignore the remarks, take my own food with me if I have to, etc. After so many years of suffering like you people are, I found out how to eat to eliminate those symptoms entirely and what a relief! Its just not worth it to me to try to keep someone else happy if its going to make me feel lousy in the process. I'm not bothering them with it and they should be thankful that someone has found a way to feel better.My heart is with you all.


----------

